# connection timing out



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be lucky to get this question in. Everytime i try to post a thread I get a message that my connection has timed out. This started happening since I got a new WIFI devise. It is a Verizon 4G hotspot. It seem fast enough and It is accessing sites fast. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like you are in a place where the signal is marginal, so your connection is intermittent.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not losing my internet connection. The message says that the server at Homesteading Today is taking too long to respond,. If I hit Try Again. if usually comes back but the thread is gone.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

dirtman said:


> The message says that the server at Homesteading Today is taking too long to respond,.


That's a browser generated message. You will see that if your connection is lost.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I am on dial up, I get the same message. I usually have to click off internet and re-connect. Clears it right up.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

FWIW, I'm getting something similar today with long response times. When I ping on Hughesnet 600ms is pretty common. Homesteadingtoday is pinging at 1000ms.
This browser typically comes back with a DNS error, so I stuck the site in my hosts file.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> FWIW, I'm getting something similar today with long response times. When I ping on Hughesnet 600ms is pretty common. Homesteadingtoday is pinging at 1000ms.
> This browser typically comes back with a DNS error, so I stuck the site in my hosts file.


If you are able to ping the domain then you aren't having a DNS problem. In that situation I don't see how adding an entry to your hosts file will help.

DNS only refers to the ability to resolve a domain name to an IP address, which you are evidently able to do.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

My sense is that the first DNS server isn't resolving, and the second one is, or maybe even the third one in the list. Pumping the addy into the hosts file is as much an experiment as anything.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> My sense is that the first DNS server isn't resolving, and the second one is, or maybe even the third one in the list. Pumping the addy into the hosts file is as much an experiment as anything.


All three seem to be responding fine.

intoDNS: homesteadingtoday.com - check DNS server and mail server health

It only takes one DNS server to do it, then you are set for an hour (TTL=3600 seconds, or 1 hour). During the TTL period your ISP's DNS server won't query the authoritative DNS server again. DNS shouldn't be an issue until at least the TTL is up.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Understand. I don't use the Hughesnet DNS. Using UltraDNS for my first name server, 202.62.124.238 for second, 129.250.35.250 tertiary, which is why I thought one could resolve differently than the others.

Something else may be going on with HN, I just pinged again and the first ping was over 1300.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying everything is fine. I'm just saying that if you can resolve the domain name to the IP address that it's not a DNS problem. You're still working with terrible latency times.

High latency times is one of the reasons why I left hughesnet. Even though they are laying up your return packets on a satellite, it's still a long trip. Without going to a different technology there's not a lot you can do about that.

I'm getting from Las Vegas to homesteadingtoday.com in 60 ms today through Cox cable.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Totally agree. HN could do a POTS upload and sat download and be MUCH better, even with 14.4 Kinda hard to move property...


----------

